# ^Welches Netzteil benötige ich?



## Tigerchen1985 (14. November 2015)

*^Welches Netzteil benötige ich?*

Guten Abend liebe Comunity...
 Wie im Titel beschrieben, weiss ich leider nicht wieviel Watt mein Netzteil benörigt. ich möchte gerne einen PC zusammenstellen, aber bei dem Netzteil bin ich noch unsicher.

 folgende Komponenten werden verbaut:

 Intel Core i7 6700K 4x 4.00GHz So.1151
 4096MB KFA2 GeForce GTX 970 Black Edition Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16
 Asus Z170 Pro Gaming Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX
 16GB G.Skill Value 4 DDR4-2400 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit (wird später noch erweiter)
 Pioneer BDR-209DBK Blu-ray Disc Writer SATA
 1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s
 120GB SanDisk Plus 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s ( später kommt noch eine weitere hinzu)

 Ich Hoffe ihr könnt mir eventuel weiterhelfen.

 Mit Freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## chbdiablo (14. November 2015)

Ich hab einen ähnlichen Rechner und dieses 600W Netzteil verbaut: be quiet! Straight Power 10 600W ATX 2.4 (E10-600W/BN232) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Prinzipiell würde ein 500W aber auch schon reichen.


----------



## Tigerchen1985 (14. November 2015)

Super  ich bedanke mich für die fixe antwort  Sehr herzlichen dank für die Hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2015)

Jo, 500W reichen locker, das Be Quiet ist sehr effizient und entspricht von der potentiellen Leistung einem, das viel liefern kann. So ein PC zieht aber selbst bei maximaler Last nur 350W. 

nebenbei: wirklich BluRay-Writer? In absehbarer Zeit braucht man kein BluRay am PC, und schon gar nicht einen Brenner in Zeiten, in denen schnelle 32GB-USB3.0-Sticks keine 20€ mehr kosten ^^


----------

